# المساعدة فى ايجاد معجم المصطلحات التكنولوجية بمختلف الصناعات مثل الحديد والصلب والبلاستيك وهكذا



## Abu Elkheer (19 أبريل 2013)

*الرجاء من سيادتكم مشرفى هذا القسم الهام ومرتاديه أن تساعدونى فى ايجاد كتاب شامل عن معجم المصطلحات التكنولوجية لمختلف الصناعات مثل صناعة النسيج والحديد والصلب و قوالب البلاستيك والورق وهكذا وأيضا معجم مصطلحات تشكيل المعادن وأيضا معجم لآلات الورش ومعجم لهندسة السيارات، وهكذا حيث نحتاج هذا بشدة وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## jasonbiggs (20 أبريل 2013)

مفيش احسن من ترجمة جوووجل


----------



## Abu Elkheer (24 أبريل 2013)

*كلامك كلام جميل ولكن هل ترجمة جوجل ترجمة تستطيع الفهم منها الا أن تتعب نفسك وعقلك بترتيب واستخلاص الكلام المستقيم من الترجمة ،أظن أن الذى يمشى فى هذا المسار يتعب نفسه كثيرا ويضيع وقته وكم الاستفادة يكون ضعيفا وهذا الكلام يكون على مصطلح فنى أو على ترجمة فقرة كاملة.*


----------

